# Immigration/Customs/Security in Miami



## mlpmd56 (Nov 19, 2012)

Greetings all,
Just spent a fantastic week in Grand Cayman at the Reef.  Gorgeous resort--plan to do a review when I have time.  BUT, and here is a GIGANTIC BUT, coming home is so much hassle that now my husband and I are rethinking ever going to the Caribbean again.  Over an hour waiting in immigration (and we are citizens--the visitors line was 3 times as long!).  Over an hour waiting to get through customs and had to drag all our belongings about a mile to re-route them to our destination (Phoenix).  Ninety minutes waiting in a line in security to get back in to the gates.  And it was about 100 degrees and really humid in all those lines. Torture!!!  We had a 5 hour layover thank goodness (that I was NOT happy about initially) so obviously the airlines know this is a forever process.
OK, so here is my quesiton:  Do other people fly through Dallas, or Houston, or Charlotte, or ??????   Is it any better?  We are coming from Phoenix AZ(actually Flagstaff) if that is a factor.
Thanks for your help!
Marcy


----------



## JMSH (Nov 19, 2012)

Can only speak of Charoltte, it can be somewhat hectic as well as you have to reclaim your baggage and than put it through security again. You really need a lengthly layover depending on the traffic...much worse in high season.


----------



## geekette (Nov 19, 2012)

I've not found Fast Customs coming from anywhere/returning to any airport, but figure it's part of the fun.

Reclaiming your luggage to go thru Customs is standard.  And you should resist the urge to access that luggage while in possession of it.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Nov 19, 2012)

I hate coming back into the US via Miami, and nearly any other port is a better option.  My first choice is that I prefer to go via San Juan.  You preclear US customs in San Juan and then the flight is considered domestic once you arrive back stateside.  

You have to walk a long way in San Juan, but the the crowds are smaller.

I recently got Global Entry because I found the wait too long everywhere.  Canadians can get Nexus that gives you free access to Global Entry.  Unfortuately the reverse in not true and I have to pay for add Nexus for entry into Canada.
http://www.globalentry.gov/


----------



## Sandy VDH (Nov 19, 2012)

JMSH said:


> Can only speak of Charoltte, it can be somewhat hectic as well as you have to reclaim your baggage and than put it through security again. You really need a lengthly layover depending on the traffic...much worse in high season.



To add insult to injury, you clear US customs then you have to also Clear Canada customs to get back into Canada as well.


----------



## Katscuba (Nov 19, 2012)

We came back from SXM thru Miami on 11/8/12. It took us less than 40 minutes to clear immigration, retrieve our luggage, clear customs and recheck our luggage. The security line was less than 15 minutes. For us a long layover in Miami is unavoidable. Usually 4-5 hours. Maybe we got lucky and came thru on a good day.


----------



## mlpmd56 (Nov 19, 2012)

Yes I am familiar with the luggage process.  I have done it 8-10 times before, but just never had to lug it quite as far as this time.  It was a LONG way from the carousel to the line.  Then the line was LONG.  And it was after we cleared the customs officer that we had to walk down several long halls in a circuitous route, and without much direction....I was just lucky I found the AA agent on my own to dump the luggage again.  I was pretty grumpy by this time from my 2 hour ordeal.  Of course, I didn't realize the fun to come in the security line for 90 minutes more!  There are so many Caribbean islands I would love to visit, I just wish there was an easier way to do this.  Thanks for the San Juan suggestion....maybe I will try that next time!  Any other suggestions are welcome!!!!


----------



## GregT (Nov 19, 2012)

Very sorry to hear about the Miami experience -- we were very fortunate coming back from Aruba because you clear customs in Aruba (which was efficient) and therefore very easy when you land in Miami and connect.

I'll look forward to comments on the Reef -- it is on the List!

Best,

Greg


----------



## Janann (Nov 19, 2012)

I've done the Miami thing too, but your experience sounds terrible!

I believe that the Bahamas and Aruba offer "pre-clearance" which helps reduce some of the immigration hassle when returning to the U.S.  I've been to Aruba a couple times, but I'm a little hazy on how the process is different.  Maybe someone here can explain.


----------



## Gary & Susie (Nov 20, 2012)

We have been going to Grand Cayman for 17 years.  Initially we flew straight through from Cincinnati and back to Cincy, was a breeze, but that charter airline went kaput.  We now either fly out of Indianapolis or Ft Wayne IN (we live half way between) and try to avoid Miami at all costs.  Charlotte and Atlanta are much easier going through customs.  Of course, they can be busy too, but it seems like the process is always smoother at either of these places.


----------



## paidemt (Nov 20, 2012)

You could always just break you leg before returning home.  I broke my foot in Tobago 2 years ago and my wife requested wheelchair assistance through the airports.  I was placed into the wheelchair and the airport staff (JFK) wheeled me through all kinds of short cuts and right to the front of every line.  I guess the airport staff are not going to waste their time standing in line.  As an additional note, our flight was cancelled out of JFK due to weather and we rented a car to drive to Dulles.  The airport staff rolled me away from the terminal to an off airport car rental and took me right to the door of the rental car.  The guy was with us for probably over an hour with no complaint and stayed to help even after my wife told him she could handle everything. Good customer service does still exist in the US, even in New York.


----------



## chriskre (Nov 20, 2012)

If you are having trouble in Miami you might want to consider reserving a wheelchair.  You will go to the front of the line with a wheelchair escort.  
MIA is now a huge airport now and flying AA guarantees a lonnnnnng walk thru the new concourse.  We usually tip $20 to the escort.   It's the only way I can travel with my 75 year old Mom and 85 year old Aunt.


----------



## mlpmd56 (Nov 20, 2012)

Me again.  I actually had extensive bilateral foot surgery 8 years ago (a congenital malformation) and WAS in a wheelchair for 6 months, and then a walker for 6 months more.  When I traveled during that time I had the escort and it was a breeze, you are right.  Call it my midwest stubborn temperament, but I loathe the thought of getting back in a wheelchair.  However, if I ever have to do the American Airlines/Miami/Customs thing again, I will certainly reconsider this.  I would have gladly paid $100 or more to shorten the torture.  The walk from the gate to immigration had to be farther than a mile.  Who needs a gym????  :hysterical:    I am going to try to figure out how to go through a different city next time.
Thanks everyone for you help....and I am still open to more suggestions!
Marcy


----------



## Sandy VDH (Nov 20, 2012)

mlpmd56 said:


> Me again.  I actually had extensive bilateral foot surgery 8 years ago (a congenital malformation) and WAS in a wheelchair for 6 months, and then a walker for 6 months more.  When I traveled during that time I had the escort and it was a breeze, you are right.  Call it my midwest stubborn temperament, but I loathe the thought of getting back in a wheelchair.  However, if I ever have to do the American Airlines/Miami/Customs thing again, I will certainly reconsider this.  I would have gladly paid $100 or more to shorten the torture.  The walk from the gate to immigration had to be farther than a mile.  Who needs a gym????  :hysterical:    I am going to try to figure out how to go through a different city next time.
> Thanks everyone for you help....and I am still open to more suggestions!
> Marcy



For the $100 fee you can get global entry access and bypass the lines in many airports altogether, and for 5 years of the pass.  Might be worth it.


----------



## chriskre (Nov 20, 2012)

mlpmd56 said:


> Me again.  I actually had extensive bilateral foot surgery 8 years ago (a congenital malformation) and WAS in a wheelchair for 6 months, and then a walker for 6 months more.  When I traveled during that time I had the escort and it was a breeze, you are right.  Call it my midwest stubborn temperament, but I loathe the thought of getting back in a wheelchair.  However, if I ever have to do the American Airlines/Miami/Customs thing again, I will certainly reconsider this.  I would have gladly paid $100 or more to shorten the torture.  The walk from the gate to immigration had to be farther than a mile.  Who needs a gym????  :hysterical:    I am going to try to figure out how to go through a different city next time.
> Thanks everyone for you help....and I am still open to more suggestions!
> Marcy



Well you could always do a stop over in Miami to break up the trip.  We have nice beaches too.

Loved that area in Cayman.  I stayed next door at Morritts but ate at the Reef.  And such an appropriate name for the resort since the reef is right outside your door.


----------



## persia (Nov 20, 2012)

I'm curious, I am a frequent visitor to Cuba, I usually flow in and out of Canada to Havana on my Aussie passport and from US to Canada and back on my US passport.  I was wondering if I could do the switch in Miami (board the direct Havana flights with my Aussie passport and then switch to my US passport in the Miami airport).


----------



## Sandy VDH (Nov 20, 2012)

I too have 2 passports, 1 Canadian and 1 US.  

AFAIK you should be using the same document for the same trip, as you need to enter that info on the PNR for your flight.  The US website below states you must use your US passport to exit and enter the US,  what you do after that is up to you I guess. 

http://travel.state.gov/travel/cis_pa_tw/cis/cis_1753.html

So that does not support your idea of leaving under 1 passport and returning under another.


----------



## persia (Nov 20, 2012)

I suppose flying to Toronto, ON and then to Havana is still the only way to legally make the trip, plus coming back through Ontario allows me to bring back Cuba goods without problems, I suspect Miami would subject me to purchase restrictions even as an Aussie...

One thing I've noticed in YYZ is how many of my fellow passengers travelling from Havana do the passport swap and suddenly have US Passports...  Dual nationality is a beautiful thing


----------



## Sandy VDH (Nov 20, 2012)

bringing cuba goods into Canada is fine and legal, it is the bringing them back into the US the is more problematic. 

When I lived in Toronto and went to Cuba half the plane was US.  They just asked passport control in Cuba to not stamp their passport.  Cuba does not restrict US travel to cuba, the US government is who is restricting it.


----------

